# Mas que nada (o aria raio oba oba)



## tatius

¡Hola a todos!

Una de mis muchas canciones favoritas es la versión de _Mas que nada_ que canta un tal Luiz Enrique. Pues bien, acabo de leer en Wikipedia que "mas que nada" equivale a un "come on" o un "no way" inglés, que sería el "anda ya" español. ¿Es esto cierto?

¿Cuál sería vuestra traducción al español de esta expresión en el contexto de la canción?

Letra:
*Mas Que Nada*
Sai da minha frente
Que eu quero passar
Pois o samba está animado
E o que eu quero é sambar...


¡Mil gracias!


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Tatius.
Algo así:
Anda ya
Quítate del medio
Que yo quiero pasar
Pues la samba está animada
Y lo que yo quiero es _sambar_ (o bailar la samba).
O


----------



## Vanda

Caso você entenda inglês e italiano, pode ir tendo uma idéia do sentido da frase na música neste tópico discutido no fórum Portuguese. Não vou juntar os tópicos por causa das línguas envolvidas.


----------



## Mangato

Mas que nada ou mais que nada?, tenho a dúvida pois achei as duas letras


----------



## Vanda

Nós também temos, MG. Mas tenho quase certeza de que seja: mais que nada.


----------



## AMINOWANA

creo que es lunfardo 
mais que nada: que  al hablarlo se expresa + o - asi: mais que...?! nada! significa _déjate 
de cosas 

sai da frente que eu quero pasar significa: no me molestes

saludos


----------



## DODiDOD

Hola,

He buscado por el internet la traducción de esta canción tradicional brasileña pero no lo pude encontrar.
Por favor, es muy importante, tengo que cantarla y me lastima no saber lo que dice. 

Muito obrigado¡



"Oh Ariá raiou oba oba oba

Mas que nada sai da minha frente

Que eu quero passar

Pois o samba está animado

O que eu quero é sambar

enlace para a letra




> Nota da moderadora:
> Aqui você pode ter informações sobre a letra> clique.
> 
> E como já temos uma discussão sobre a  mesma música, vou juntar esta a outra.


----------



## pipoII

Creo que va por el sentido que dice Aminowana: "_Nada de peros_". Algo así como: "nada de excusas, dejame pasar, no me retengas que solo quiero sambar"


----------



## tatius

Éste ha sido un hilo lento (¡más de dos años!) pero al final habéis dado con la traducción. Mil gracias a todos.

*Mais que nada = déjate de cosas, nada de peros*... déjame pasar que quiero sambar.

Un poco borde, ¿no?


----------



## frajolão

Retomo este fio antigo, pois de novo un aviso publicitário com a versão  2007 do Sérgio Mendes  volta a surgir a dúvida se é  _*mas que nada*_ ou _*mais que nada*_, pois pode-se achar a letra das duas maneiras.

Acredito que a original é *mas que nada*, embora alguns ditonguem o *a* na pronúncia e percebamos os  hispanofalantes _*mais,*_ dependendo quem esteja a cantar.
mas = pero  (conjunción adversativa)
mais = más (adverbio de cantidad)

 Se estivesse certo, o sentido da tradução seria:   _peros, nada_; (nada de disculpas, nada de objeciones) quítate de delante que quiero pasar


----------



## Guigo

A primeira versão desta canção, feita pelo autor, então chamado de Jorge Ben, em 1963, apresenta "Mas que nada":

jorge ben samba esquema novo 1963 - Pesquisa Google:

Já o compacto simples, tirado do álbum, traz o título "Mas, que nada".

jorge ben samba esquema novo 1963 - Pesquisa Google:


Fico com a primeira opção...


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Guigo said:


> Mas que nada...
> 
> Já o compacto simples, tirado do álbum, traz o título "Mas, que nada".
> 
> jorge ben samba esquema novo 1963 - Pesquisa Google:
> 
> Fico com a primeira opção...


Eu também.


----------



## zema

Um detalhe: leio _"Mas, que nada!"_ na contracapa do disco.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Eu vi a vírgula. Mas o Google mostra a expressão sem vírgula praticamente em todas as ocorrências.


----------



## zema

Sim, mas me referia ao ponto de exclamação (!), que leio na foto da contracapa desse disco de 1963 do Jorge Ben.
_Mas, que nada!_


----------



## Guigo

zema said:


> Sim, mas me referia ao ponto de exclamação (!), que leio na foto da contracapa desse disco de 1963 do Jorge Ben.
> _Mas, que nada!_



Correto, mas na reimpressão em CD, feita nos anos 90, aparece "Mas que nada". Como, aparentemente, o Jorge Ben(jor) autorizou a reimpressão, penso que deve ser esta a forma que o artista intencionava.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

zema said:


> Sim, mas me referia ao ponto de exclamação (!), que leio na foto da contracapa desse disco de 1963 do Jorge Ben.
> _Mas, que nada!_


Por falar nisso, o ponto de exclamação (ou ponto de admiração) vem perdendo -- se não já perdeu -- terreno para as carinhas "" e os emojis cujo aparecimento nos jornais de papel ou digitais e nos livros até dos mais respeitáveis autores, por um lado, não nos deverá causar surpresa ou espanto. Por outro lado, não nos admiraremos com os gramáticos que, finalmente, resolverem adotar as carinhas e os emojis em seus manuais. Sabe porquê? Porque a língua está ficando cada vez mais informal, e os gramáticos certamente não vão querer ficar para trás. Eu até acho uma boa ideia, pois suas gramáticas ficariam mais alegres, divertidas e menos cansativas de ler. Num país onde os ladrões assaltam em média 1.258.332,89 pessoas por ano e 40 mil perdem a vida no mesmo espaço de tempo, haveria lugar para gramáticos e suas preciosas gramáticas? 

Quando não isso, temos muitos pontos de exclamação!!!!!!!!!!! quando um, por si só, já nos bastava! A mesma coisa com muitos pontos de interrogação?????? Um só ponto de interrogação nos bastaria, não?


----------



## zema

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Por falar nisso, o ponto de exclamação (ou ponto de admiração) vem perdendo -- se não já perdeu -- terreno para as carinhas "" e os emojis cujo aparecimento nos jornais de papel ou digitais e nos livros até dos mais respeitáveis autores, por um lado, não nos deverá causar surpresa ou espanto. Por outro lado, não nos admiraremos com os gramáticos que, finalmente, resolverem adotar as carinhas e os emojis em seus manuais. Sabe porquê? Porque a língua está ficando cada vez mais informal, e os gramáticos certamente não vão querer ficar para trás. Eu até acho uma boa ideia, pois suas gramáticas ficariam mais alegres, divertidas e menos cansativas de ler. Num país onde os ladrões assaltam em média 1.258.332,89 pessoas por ano e 40 mil perdem a vida no mesmo espaço de tempo, haveria lugar para gramáticos e suas preciosas gramáticas?
> 
> Quando não isso, temos muitos pontos de exclamação!!!!!!!!!!! quando um, por si só, já nos bastava! A mesma coisa com muitos pontos de interrogação?????? Um só ponto de interrogação nos bastaria, não?


Bueno, en español tenemos los signos de apertura de interrogación (¿) y de admiración (¡) que prácticamente se han perdido en el lenguaje informal de los mensajes de texto y de las redes sociales, donde se tiende a escribir de modo más fácil o más rápido. Otro tanto sucede con los acentos y con la ortografía en general, que se vuelve en esos soportes bastante anárquica; con el uso libre de mayúsculas y minúsculas; con las abreviaciones, los emojis, los extranjerismos... A veces se consiguen efectos interesantes y muy expresivos, pero otras muchas esos textos se vuelven tan difíciles o pesados de decodificar que la comunicación se malogra. Así que dudo un poco si realmente resultarían tan alegres y más descansadas de leer esas hipotéticas gramáticas caóticas.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Jajaja! Eso! Un día no precisaremos más de léngua para hablar!


----------

